# CI/CIC/CV



## goingback (25 Apr 2007)

I recently was stopped from Rejoining the Reg Force due to a Medical Problem, I'm assuming this would also stop me from joining CIC but I was wondering if it would also preclude me from being a CI or CV. If I can't get back in I would at least like to use what I know to help others towards thier goals. And if this is Possible any one know if any RCACC in Winnipeg might be looking for some help?


----------



## stealthylizard (25 Apr 2007)

It depends on the medical problem in regards to CIC.  Reg force is a lot more physically demanding, so what may exclude you from service there, may not be an issue for cadets.


----------



## mysteriousmind (25 Apr 2007)

you will see alot of people in CIC with medical problem that would not be accepted in Regs or Pres...

Allot of CIC are overweight, some has some handicap (hand or things) that I witnessed. 

You oughta sse with the CFRC to have a correct answer.


----------



## D. Nicholson (25 Apr 2007)

The answer to your question, though, is no.

However I'll join the "talk to the CFRC" bandwagon


----------



## mysteriousmind (25 Apr 2007)

I just tough of something....try contacting the cadet detachment...they will be able to tell you who needs help..

Other option...contact each unit to have a meeting with the unit's co


----------



## goingback (25 Apr 2007)

I did finally hear back from the CFRC about this and they say basicly the same as everyone, it depends. They were able to tell me that I need to be a CI for at least a year though before I can try for CIC. So I'll have to make some phone calls to see if any of the Cadet Corps Here in Winterpeg are looking for any CI's. I use to CI for the RWRCC and the FGHCC here but that was 15 years ago seems noone is still around from back then.


----------



## D. Nicholson (25 Apr 2007)

goingback said:
			
		

> I did finally hear back from the CFRC about this and they say basicly the same as everyone, it depends.



Where are you from? I have never heard of this before. The CI process can take almost as long as CIC. I started paperwork for being a CI and CIC Officer at the same time having heard it takes longer for CIC, only to end up being a CI for 25 days!


----------



## goingback (26 Apr 2007)

Sorry To clarify, wheter or not my medical condition (Gout) would keep me out of CIC just depends on the severity etc. when they do the medical. The other information I was told by the CFRC in Winnipeg was that in order to qualify for CIC I would Have to be a CI for at least a Year and get a recomendation from the CO of the Cadet Corp I was with, and to get the ball rolling to become a CI again I would have to contact the local Corps and see if anyone needs a CI.


----------



## D. Nicholson (26 Apr 2007)

I really don't think that's an SOP... perhaps you should go on and talk to a Cadet Corps/Squadron of your choice and see if they'll load you as a CIC applicant. If you really need to be a CV or CI, the process for CV, at least here in BC, is the faster of the two.


----------



## Neill McKay (27 Apr 2007)

D. Nicholson said:
			
		

> I really don't think that's an SOP... perhaps you should go on and talk to a Cadet Corps/Squadron of your choice



Agreed.  It's definitely not a national order.  (However, I suspect most cadet unit COs would want to try a person out in a volunteer capacity before starting an enrollment.)


----------



## gunner56 (22 May 2007)

FWIW,I'm a type1 diabetic and I was attested 4 Jan 07. I've also just passed BOQ. It took 2 yrs for the paperwork to get through the system,but here I am. Talk to CFRC. Good Luck,I hope you make it.


----------

